# old cut rate surf rods



## gilbert9795 (May 23, 2009)

Been looking for an old original cut rate surf rod . Post pictures if you have one or more than one .looking to buy one if the price is rite


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

Think them old rods you may be talking about are called magna-flex and are black with red thread. I have an old ten footer but still in good shape that I might be willing to part with? Would like to trade if possible? I have another one that's 11ft but has some custom wrap. My name is Chris and text me if you can if not call 832)425-1482. Would like a decent trout rod or reel if interested? Thanks


----------



## gilbert9795 (May 23, 2009)

Have any pics of them surf rods


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

I have one in the classifieds.


----------



## texascity junky (Nov 9, 2010)

fishtails75 said:


> Think them old rods you may be talking about are called magna-flex and are black with red thread. I have an old ten footer but still in good shape that I might be willing to part with? Would like to trade if possible? I have another one that's 11ft but has some custom wrap. My name is Chris and text me if you can if not call 832)425-1482. Would like a decent trout rod or reel if interested? Thanks


You still have the cutrate rod? You want to sell?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

texascity junky said:


> You still have the cutrate rod? You want to sell?


This thread if from back in 2015. Unlikely that he still has the rod.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

You looking for cut rate rods still? A lot were also built on Harrington blanks. I’m willing to bet your looking for a Harrington 542, 552 or 553 if I had my guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

